# Agregar otra entrada a mi amplificador de guitarra



## marcelo314 (Jul 8, 2014)

Tengo un amplificador de guitarra eléctrica que solamente tiene una entrada (solo para la guitarra) y quiero agregarle otra para poder conectar mi laptop ya que tengo un programa de órgano virtual, no sé si se podrá, la verdad no sé mucho de electrónica, y quisiera que me ayuden cómo hacerlo.

Tengo una duda, ¿se podría hacer una entrada conectando otros cables encima de los de la entrada ya existente o se necesita agregarle un circuito con resistencias, diodos, etc? ...


----------



## nasaserna (Jul 8, 2014)

Puedes adaptarle en la entrada un mixer activo o pasivo sin mucho problema, pásate por el buscador:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...hp?p=932111#post932111&ref=&ss=2856j897344j12
o por aquí:

PD.
Bien venido al foro


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 9, 2014)

Si dijeras marca y modelo , quizás podríamos ayudarte mejor , tal ver con un RCA , par de resistencias y un capacitor . . .


----------



## carlos zamora (Jul 9, 2014)

eso mismo, un mixer pasivo estaría bueno..


----------



## marcelo314 (Jul 9, 2014)

La marca no es muy conocida (no creo que ayude) , pero lo que quiero justamente es evitar el mixer por que es caro.

Disculpen mi ignorancia, ¿Qué es RCA?



La marca es Soundking, modelo: SG200.

Lo de mixer ya lo sabia, pero son caros (no se si mixer es lo que estoy pensando  )

¿Qué es RCA?

Tambien he probado esto en mono y estereo: (imagen)


pero no me funciona, por eso estoy buscando otra forma


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 9, 2014)

marcelo314 dijo:


> La marca no es muy conocida (no creo que ayude) , pero lo que quiero justamente es evitar el mixer por que es caro.


No se habla de una consola mezcladora externa, sino de una etapa de mezcla 1 o 2 potenciómetros y un par de resistencias.


> Disculpen mi ignorancia, ¿Qué es RCA?


----------



## marcelo314 (Jul 9, 2014)

Gracias por la aclaración, me podrían ayudar cómo hacer eso por favor, algún esquema, que necesito, si fuera paso por paso mejor


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 9, 2014)

Tu amplificador tiene sonido limpio y distorsión ?

Unas fotos del amplificador vendrian bien


----------



## marcelo314 (Jul 9, 2014)

Ahi te va la fotoo, la saqué de google , pero es la misma 

Si, tiene limpio y distorción


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 9, 2014)

Tiene tres jacks , de que son ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 9, 2014)

El último parece auriculares y el primero entrada


----------



## marcelo314 (Jul 9, 2014)

El de la izquierda es para la guitarra, el del centro es para los pedales, y el ultimo de la derecha es para auriculares o audifonos.


----------



## carlos zamora (Jul 9, 2014)

si no usás la distorsión le podés hacer un mixer pasivo, si la usás, hay que hacer una modificaciones pero no creo que tengas el conocimiento para realizarlas.


----------



## marcelo314 (Jul 9, 2014)

No, no uso la distorción, dime como hago ese mixer


----------



## carlos zamora (Jul 10, 2014)

precisás algo así, con la salvedad de que si el foro me corrija, de anular la resistencia 1. Espero que te sirva. Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 10, 2014)

carlos zamora dijo:


> precisás algo así, con la salvedad de que si el foro me corrija, de anular la resistencia 1. Espero que te sirva. Saludos.



 puedes anular R1, si se encuentra el potenciómetro de la entrada N°: 1 cerrado se cancelan las otras 2 entradas.


*Edit:*




Cualquier mezclador pasivo que se agregue trae aparejada una pérdida del 50% del volumen, que se puede compensar con girar más el potenciómetro de volumen general.


----------



## nasaserna (Jul 10, 2014)

Pero puedes bajar el valor de las resistencias segun tu predilección, hasta 4.7K, pero ten preswente que cuando le bajas elvolumen a un canalpuede influir en el resto, porque 47K ya es mucho para un mixer pasivo, y verás reducida la ganancia de tu amplificador de manera notable



Otra cosa puedes bajar los controles de ganancia hasta 50K, para que no tengas que tenerlos casi siempre al máximo para lograr niveles de volumen decentes


----------



## marcelo314 (Jul 10, 2014)

No entendí su discusión y soy nuevo en este foro asi que no sé qué tanto me pueden ayudar, si no fuera molestia pediría un esquema que este correcto para usar y el nombre de las piezas para comprar.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 10, 2014)

marcelo314 dijo:


> No entendí su discusión y soy nuevo en este foro asi que no sé qué tanto me pueden ayudar, si no fuera molestia pediría un esquema que este correcto para usar y el nombre de las piezas para comprar.



Ver el archivo adjunto 113494​
 ¿ Cual discusión ?

Este esquema es correcto, solo cambiaría el valor de los potenciómetros por *50KΩ Logarítmicos*


----------



## marcelo314 (Jul 10, 2014)

Perecía que discutían que el esquema no estaba bien, entonces ¿Está bien el esquema? ¿Solo cambio a 50 el potenciometro? ¿Cómo se llaman las partes que debo comprar?

Quisiera que me expliquen como se conectaría el mixer al amplificador y por favor una lista de los componentes que debo comprar.

¿Y que es el chassis ground?

Los imputs son las entradas para audio y el output es para conectar al amplificador?

¿Qué son sleeve y tip?


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 10, 2014)

marcelo314 dijo:


> Perecía que discutían que el esquema no estaba bien, entonces ¿Está bien el esquema? ¿No necesita modificación? y ¿Cómo se llaman las partes que debo comprar?



¿ Cuantas entradas piensas agregar ?


----------



## marcelo314 (Jul 11, 2014)

Según el esquema son 3, creo que estaría bien.
¿Afecta en algo la cantidad de entradas?

Si sirve de algo el amplificador es de 20W.


----------



## carlos zamora (Jul 11, 2014)

dale tranquilo y probá como dijeron más arriba, con esas tres entradas estás sobrado, el 1 para la viola, 2 y 3 para la laptop..


----------



## marcelo314 (Jul 11, 2014)

Si lo haré, pero quisiera una lista de lo que necesito por favor, solo necesito eso para hacerlo.

Los 47K de las resistencias están bien?

Y ¿Con qué cable o cómo se conecta el mixer al amplificador?


----------



## nasaserna (Jul 11, 2014)

Depende de lo que quieres conectar en cada entrada. Estan bien para la pc. Pero para lps instrumentos o microfonos yo bajaria hasta  4,7k . Tu decides. No es por demas. Conectar algun condensador en serie con las entradas. Em caso de alguna inyeccioncita de dc. En lo del cable todp blindado


----------



## marcelo314 (Jul 11, 2014)

No sé mucho de electrónica, si podría hacer un circuito siguiendo un esquema pero no agregarle componentes porque no se cómo ni porqué, sólo voy a conectar la laptop, una guitarra eléctrica y quizá aunque no creo mi celular, ¿De cuánto tiene que ser la resistencia y el potenciómetro?

Gracias


----------



## nasaserna (Jul 11, 2014)

listomuy fácil, para la laptop y el celular 47K, para la guitarra, debes bajarle pues si le colocas ,los 47K, va a quedar muy bajo el nivel de audio podrías colocarle entre 10K y 4.7K, pero teniendo en cuenta que entre menor resistencia le pongas en caso de bajarle mucho el volumen a la guitarra se verán ligeramente afectados la pc y el celular, pero no tendrás problemas con ello.

Pido disculpas si lo que aconsejo a la vista de varios compañeros parecerá un poco simple pero, ya lo he probado y los resultados son aceptables


----------



## marcelo314 (Jul 11, 2014)

Listo muchas gracias ya lo tengo mas claro, pero me queda una he visto que ya han hecho algo así y ¿El negativo del output va conectado al negativo del input? 


Como las entradas van a ser jacks de 6,5 mm, ¿O puedo poner en las entradas de diferentes medidas (3,5 mm y 6,5 mm)?, ¿puedo ponerle en la salida un jack de 3,5 mm? ¿La medida de los jacks no importa, o si?

¿Este mixer se puede usar con cualquier parlante, amplificador pequeño, parlantes de PC?

¿El mixer se conectar al amplificador con este cable?


----------



## nasaserna (Jul 11, 2014)

Sip, los negativos se conectan todos.
El cable que usas a veces es blindado otras veces no, te recomiendo que lo verifiques haceéndole un pequeño corte para ver si aparece el blindaje. si solo aparecen tres cables normales no lo es


----------



## marcelo314 (Jul 11, 2014)

Y como es con esto:

Como las entradas van a ser jacks de 6,5 mm, ¿O puedo poner en las entradas de diferentes medidas (3,5 mm y 6,5 mm)?, ¿puedo ponerle en la salida un jack de 3,5 mm? ¿La medida de los jacks no importa, o si?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 11, 2014)

Podés poner de 2,5mm , de 3.5mm , de 6 mm  y podés poner RCA 

Saludos !


----------



## marcelo314 (Jul 11, 2014)

Listo! , Gracias a todos por ayudarme, cuando lo tenga listo les diré como me fue 

Mi ultima duda seria si es que le puedo poner 2 salidas, paraque una vaya al amplificador y otra a un parlante donde suenan mejor los agudos. ¿Se puede? Y si es asi ¿Solo se conecta positivo de una salida con el positivo de la otra y el negativo de una con el negativo de la otra?


----------



## carlos zamora (Jul 12, 2014)

para eso necesitás otro amplificador, eso es pasivo, no activo..


----------



## marcelo314 (Jul 12, 2014)

Pero este mixer es pasivo, entonces si se puede, y si tengo otro amplificador pero nas pequeño.


----------



## nasaserna (Jul 12, 2014)

marcelo314 dijo:


> Listo! , Gracias a todos por ayudarme, cuando lo tenga listo les diré como me fue
> 
> Mi ultima duda seria si es que le puedo poner 2 salidas, paraque una vaya al amplificador y otra a un parlante donde suenan mejor los agudos. ¿Se puede? Y si es asi ¿Solo se conecta positivo de una salida con el positivo de la otra y el negativo de una con el negativo de la otra?



Vamos por partes, una cosa es la entrada al amplificador donde le vas a colocar el mixer.
Otra es la salida del equipo que va al parlante, que normalmente en los equipos de guitarra estandar de bajo costo, normalmente no llevan parlantes para los brillos o tuiters o tweeter o como quieran llamarlos, casi siempre llevan un parlante común de gama completa(o full range, etc), ahí es donde se supone que quieras ponerle el parlante de agudos, sip se puede colocar ahí respetando ciertos parámetros, como mínimo un condensador en serie con el agudo que quieras poner.or ejemplo:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/ajustar-respuesta-tweeter-piezo-electrico-22677/index4.html
o


----------



## marcelo314 (Jul 12, 2014)

No, no me entiendes, no quiero agregar nada al amplificador, lo que se me ocurrio es ponerle otra salida pero al mixer para que el audio salga tambien en otro parlante (el que uso en la laptop) y no solo en el amplificador, osea que suene en el amplificador y tambien en el parlante pequeño que tiene buen sonido de agudos, ahora me entiendes mejor?


----------



## nasaserna (Jul 12, 2014)

Ahhh, no hay problema, ahí deberías probar la salida del mixer pasivo, tal como está en ambos amplificadores al mismo tiempo a ver como se comporta

El problema radica en que la ganancia del otro amplificador puede ser muy inferior al de guitarra


----------



## marcelo314 (Jul 12, 2014)

A yayaya, mañana voy a armar el mixer, entonces si se le puede poner dos salidas tranquilamente? 

Parece que tambien luego le ponga un tweeter al amplificador ya que los agudos no son muy buenos.

Gracias 





nasaserna dijo:


> El problema radica en que la ganancia del otro amplificador puede ser muy inferior al de guitarra



No creo ya que he conectado la guitarra a ese amplificador tambien y no afecta , suena normal.
O derrepente no noto si es que hay problema o no , ¿cuáles pueden ser las consecuencias?


----------



## nasaserna (Jul 12, 2014)

Nada malo. Solo que debes balancear el volumen de ambos para que no suene uno muy fuerte y el otro no


----------



## marcelo314 (Jul 12, 2014)

Muy bueno eh!, esto estaba buscando hace tiempo y no intenté preguntarlo en un foro jaja.

Espero que me funcione.

Ya hice la caja de madera


----------



## marcelo314 (Jul 13, 2014)

Tengo un problema, ya hice todas las conexiones pero al momento de conectar el audio se escucha un chillido pero si suena la laptop y la guitarra, el único problema es el chillido , ¿A qué se debe?

He usado como salida este jack, y he usado el 1 como tierra y el 3 como positivo, está bien? o donde debe ser?

Eso pienso que sea lo unico que puede estar fallando, el resto está bien.


----------



## nasaserna (Jul 13, 2014)

el chillido es antes o despues de conectar algo


----------



## marcelo314 (Jul 13, 2014)

Cuando ya esta todo conectado enciendo el amplificador y al ir subiendo el volumen va chillando.

Lo ha visto un tecnico y me dijo que las resistencias estan muy elevadas


----------



## nasaserna (Jul 13, 2014)

cuales colocaste?


----------



## marcelo314 (Jul 13, 2014)

Resistencias? 
Puse 3 una por entrada.

Cuando conecto la guitarra no chilla pero , cuando pongo la laptop si chilla y pienso que puede ser que el circuito es mono y el cable de la laptop es estereo.


----------



## nasaserna (Jul 13, 2014)

nop, no es eso. Conecta la laptop sin el cargador conectado y te darás cuenta que no chilla


----------



## marcelo314 (Jul 13, 2014)

No , si desconecto el cargador de la laptop chilla mas y suena menos fuerte la música, al contrario necesita estar conectado el cargador de la laptop.


----------



## carlos zamora (Jul 14, 2014)

el positivo debe estar haciendo contacto con algo y en dnd pusiste los jack, en una caja de metal?


----------



## marcelo314 (Jul 14, 2014)

En una caja de madera y ya he visto no choca con nada.


----------



## marcelo314 (Jul 14, 2014)

Hoy, los cables que eran estereo los hice mono y ya no chilla la laptop, lo que chilla es la guitarra y eso que la guitarra si es mono.
Ya no se porque sea pero al sonar la laptop se reduce el chillido asi que normal, asi lo tendré que dejar.

Ahi van las fotos (Es de noche por eso está asi  )


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 14, 2014)

Va bien . 

La caja la tenés que forrar adentro con rollo de aluminio de cocina , le ponés un tornillo y la conectás a tierra , ese "engendro" va a hacer mucho ruido sinó  !

Todas las carcasas de los potenciómetros se unen con un cable soldado y a tierra


----------



## marcelo314 (Jul 14, 2014)

No te entendí muy bien , pero pasa algo a ver si esto ayuda: Cuando esta conectado y subo el volumen es cuando chilla, pero si es que toco el negativo del circuito o hasta el positivo (pero antes de llegar a las resistencias) el ruido baja considerablemente.

¿Qué hago?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 14, 2014)

Forrá la caja por dentro con rollo de aluminio de cocina , pegado con adhesivo de contacto o cinta bifaz para hacerle una jaula de Faraday.


----------



## marcelo314 (Jul 14, 2014)

Osea tengo que sacar todos los componente y despues forrar? , o solo forro asi como esta por cualquiera lado como evitando acoplaciones?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 14, 2014)

Tenés que desarmar todo 


https://www.google.com.ar/search?q=...HhsASauIHABw&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ&biw=1024&bih=628


----------



## marcelo314 (Jul 14, 2014)

No hay problema, pero con eso se asegura de que no va chillar?

Y de tiene que poner eso porque la caja es de madera?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 14, 2014)

Hacé una cosa , soldale un cablecito que una todas las carcasas de los potenciómetros y conectalo a masa


----------



## marcelo314 (Jul 14, 2014)

La carcasaa es la parte redonda doradaa? , y a que te refieres con masa?
El papel aluminio lo puedo pegar con cibta aislante?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 14, 2014)

si las partes redondas solda un cable que las una a todas y a negativo.

No , cinta doble faz o pegamento de contacto


----------



## marcelo314 (Jul 14, 2014)

A yayyaa, y tu crees que, como yo al soldar los cables dejo mucho espacio y queda cable pelado, es posible que se acople y chille?

Ya hice con cables lo que me dijiste de los potenciometros y no paso nada sigue igual, o tiene que ser cuando este con el aluminio?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 14, 2014)

Claro , debería ser cable blindado (como el coaxial) o los tres cables enrollados  y caja metálica


----------



## marcelo314 (Jul 15, 2014)

Y los cables que tengo no son blindados?

Mejor es la caja metalica? , no sabia

Y al forrar con el papel aluminio tiene que ser un solo forro , sin cortes ni huecos, todo sellado? No se si me entendiste


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 15, 2014)

Conviene que sea en un solo pliego así hace contacto , sinó le pones chinches 







El cable blindado lleva una malla :







Poné foto de lo que le hiciste a los potenciómetros !

Saludos !


----------



## marcelo314 (Jul 15, 2014)

Todavia no he soldado los cables al potenciometro , solo los he puesto que hagan contacto y no hacia ningun efecto


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 15, 2014)

Podes ponerlos apretados por las tuercas y el cable soldado a masa , eso hiciste ?


----------



## marcelo314 (Jul 15, 2014)

Solo los puse, sin soldar.

Ahora ya saqué con componentes de la caja


----------



## carlos zamora (Abr 28, 2015)

como te fue con el asunto? Conseguiste hacerlo funcionar?


----------

